# Logitech Quickcam Connect doesn't work [solved]

## samo

Hi,

I try to setup my Logitech Qickcam Connect, but until now without success.

```
# lsusb

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046d:089d Logitech, Inc.

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c045 Logitech, Inc.
```

V4L and GSPCA are supported by the kernel:

```
CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS=m

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA=m
```

After connecting the webcam dmesg reported:

```
usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

usb 2-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
```

But modprobe gspca_spca501 doesn't create the video device.

```
gspca: main v2.2.0 registered

usbcore: registered new interface driver spca501

spca501: registered
```

Could someone help me?

ThanksLast edited by samo on Sun Jun 07, 2009 1:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## loisl

Hai,

looks as if your QuickCam Connect is not supported, even not in 2.6.29-rc6.

```
gucky # cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.29-rc6/

gucky linux-2.6.29-rc6 # cd Documentation/

gucky Documentation # grep 046d * */*

video4linux/gspca.txt:stv06xx           046d:0840       QuickCam Express

video4linux/gspca.txt:stv06xx           046d:0850       LEGO cam / QuickCam Web

video4linux/gspca.txt:stv06xx           046d:0870       Dexxa WebCam USB

video4linux/gspca.txt:spca500           046d:0890       Logitech QuickCam traveler

video4linux/gspca.txt:vc032x            046d:0892       Logitech Orbicam

video4linux/gspca.txt:vc032x            046d:0896       Logitech Orbicam

video4linux/gspca.txt:vc032x            046d:0897       Logitech QuickCam for Dell notebooks

video4linux/gspca.txt:zc3xx             046d:089d       Logitech QuickCam E2500

video4linux/gspca.txt:zc3xx             046d:08a0       Logitech QC IM

video4linux/gspca.txt:zc3xx             046d:08a1       Logitech QC IM 0x08A1 +sound

video4linux/gspca.txt:zc3xx             046d:08a2       Labtec Webcam Pro

video4linux/gspca.txt:zc3xx             046d:08a3       Logitech QC Chat

video4linux/gspca.txt:zc3xx             046d:08a6       Logitech QCim

video4linux/gspca.txt:zc3xx             046d:08a7       Logitech QuickCam Image

video4linux/gspca.txt:zc3xx             046d:08a9       Logitech Notebook Deluxe

video4linux/gspca.txt:zc3xx             046d:08aa       Labtec Webcam  Notebook

video4linux/gspca.txt:zc3xx             046d:08ac       Logitech QuickCam Cool

video4linux/gspca.txt:zc3xx             046d:08ad       Logitech QCCommunicate STX

video4linux/gspca.txt:zc3xx             046d:08ae       Logitech QuickCam for Notebooks

video4linux/gspca.txt:zc3xx             046d:08af       Logitech QuickCam Cool

video4linux/gspca.txt:zc3xx             046d:08b9       Logitech QC IM ???

video4linux/gspca.txt:zc3xx             046d:08d7       Logitech QCam STX

video4linux/gspca.txt:zc3xx             046d:08d9       Logitech QuickCam IM/Connect

video4linux/gspca.txt:zc3xx             046d:08d8       Logitech Notebook Deluxe

video4linux/gspca.txt:zc3xx             046d:08da       Logitech QuickCam Messenger

video4linux/gspca.txt:zc3xx             046d:08dd       Logitech QuickCam for Notebooks

video4linux/gspca.txt:spca500           046d:0900       Logitech Inc. ClickSmart 310

video4linux/gspca.txt:spca500           046d:0901       Logitech Inc. ClickSmart 510

video4linux/gspca.txt:sunplus           046d:0905       Logitech ClickSmart 820

video4linux/gspca.txt:tv8532            046d:0920       QC Express

video4linux/gspca.txt:tv8532            046d:0921       Labtec Webcam

video4linux/gspca.txt:spca561           046d:0928       Logitech QC Express Etch2

video4linux/gspca.txt:spca561           046d:0929       Labtec Webcam Elch2

video4linux/gspca.txt:spca561           046d:092a       Logitech QC for Notebook

video4linux/gspca.txt:spca561           046d:092b       Labtec Webcam Plus

video4linux/gspca.txt:spca561           046d:092c       Logitech QC chat Elch2

video4linux/gspca.txt:spca561           046d:092d       Logitech QC Elch2

video4linux/gspca.txt:spca561           046d:092e       Logitech QC Elch2

video4linux/gspca.txt:spca561           046d:092f       Logitech  QuickCam Express Plus

video4linux/gspca.txt:sunplus           046d:0960       Logitech ClickSmart 420
```

----------

## samo

The webcam is in the list, but with a different name

```
video4linux/gspca.txt:zc3xx             046d:089d       Logitech QuickCam E2500

```

So I have to switch to kernel 2.6.29-rc6

----------

## loisl

 *samo wrote:*   

> So I have to switch to kernel 2.6.29-rc6

 

Or wait until approximately April or so until 2.6.29 becomes officially released as stable

----------

## samo

Sounds good. I can wait. Thanks

----------

## luscinius

Hi

I think I had to setup Quickcam Connect E2500 for my friends on the Ubuntu box; and if I remember correctly,

the problem was that the sensor is perfectly supported by the gspca driver, but this particular model is not in the list 

of supported devices yet. There was some way to manually patch and compile the driver from source, 

http://www.actionshrimp.com/2008/08/logitech-quickcam-e2500-on-ubuntu-skype/;

and it worked on Ubuntu 8.04. Though I have never tried it on my computer with gentoo.

----------

## erezny

I have Gentoo-Sources-2.6.27-r8, and the device is listed in the documentation

```
video4linux/gspca.txt:zc3xx      046d:08ae   Logitech QuickCam for Notebooks
```

The device gets created when i plug in the camera after i load the zc3xx module. However, I'm still having problems with it. Not exactly sure what's going on. Here's the rundown:

spcaview:[/code]

Not entirely sure if this program is supposed to be able to use the zc3xx driver, but it doesn't work anyways. It shows fuzz. Here's the output:

```
Spcaview version: 1.1.7 date: 06:11:2006 (C) mxhaard@magic.fr 

Initializing SDL.

SDL initialized.

bpp 3 format 15

Using video device /dev/video0.

Initializing v4l.

**************** PROBING CAMERA *********************

Camera found: Camera          

Bridge found: zc3xx 

Unable to find a StreamId !!

StreamId: -1 Unknow Camera

Available Resolutions width 640  heigth 480 native  

Available Resolutions width 352  heigth 288 native  

Available Resolutions width 320  heigth 240 native *

Available Resolutions width 176  heigth 144 native  

Available Resolutions width 160  heigth 120 native  

unable to probe size !!

*****************************************************

 grabbing method default MMAP asked 

VIDIOCGMBUF size 475136  frames 4  offets[0]=0 offsets[1]=118784

VIDIOCGPICT

brightnes=32896 hue=0 color=0 contrast=32768 whiteness=39321 

depth=8 palette=0

VIDIOCSPICT

brightness=32896 hue=0 color=0 contrast=32768 whiteness=39321 

depth=24 palette=15 

cvsync err

: Invalid argument

cmcapture: Invalid argument

>>cmcapture err -1

...{last 4 lines repeated until program is terminated then:}

Used 1828ms for 37 images => 49ms/image 20fps.

Quiting SDL.

Decoded frames:37 Average decode time: 3.000000

unmapping

closing

closed

Destroy Picture thread ...

Quiting....

```

Skype seems to work as long as I run it with:

```
LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
```

Granted, that's with libv4l installed.

Still haven't bothered trying to get the audio working

----------

## erezny

Ok, I think i got it figured out. when i run lsusb, i get:

Bus 002 Device 006: ID 046d:08ae Logitech, Inc. QuickCam for Notebooks

I installed the kernel options: gspca (in v4l) and USB audio (in alsa USB devices) and then inserted the corresponding modules: zc3xx and snd_usb_audio.

Now, when i plug in my usb camera, /dev/v4l/video0 and /dev/audio1 gets created. They work in skype and vlc. I was going to try out motion in a while.

----------

## erezny

shoot, sorry man, i misread your device line. didn't find it in my kernel docs. good luck with 2.6.29.

----------

## samo

After update to linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5 my Logitech Qickcam Connect works

----------

## h2sammo

can i get help with this cam?

i followed instructions here:http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Webcam but cant get it to work. thank you

```
tux ~ # lsusb 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002  

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046d:08f0 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Messenger

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 047d:102d Kensington 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 
```

[/code]

----------

## samo

Which kernel version do you use? It's not supported by linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5

```
grep 046d /usr/src/linux/Documentation/* */*

video4linux/gspca.txt:stv06xx           046d:0840       QuickCam Express

video4linux/gspca.txt:stv06xx           046d:0850       LEGO cam / QuickCam Web

video4linux/gspca.txt:stv06xx           046d:0870       Dexxa WebCam USB

video4linux/gspca.txt:spca500           046d:0890       Logitech QuickCam traveler

video4linux/gspca.txt:vc032x            046d:0892       Logitech Orbicam

video4linux/gspca.txt:vc032x            046d:0896       Logitech Orbicam

video4linux/gspca.txt:vc032x            046d:0897       Logitech QuickCam for Dell notebooks

video4linux/gspca.txt:zc3xx             046d:089d       Logitech QuickCam E2500

video4linux/gspca.txt:zc3xx             046d:08a0       Logitech QC IM

video4linux/gspca.txt:zc3xx             046d:08a1       Logitech QC IM 0x08A1 +sound

video4linux/gspca.txt:zc3xx             046d:08a2       Labtec Webcam Pro

video4linux/gspca.txt:zc3xx             046d:08a3       Logitech QC Chat

video4linux/gspca.txt:zc3xx             046d:08a6       Logitech QCim

video4linux/gspca.txt:zc3xx             046d:08a7       Logitech QuickCam Image

video4linux/gspca.txt:zc3xx             046d:08a9       Logitech Notebook Deluxe

video4linux/gspca.txt:zc3xx             046d:08aa       Labtec Webcam  Notebook

video4linux/gspca.txt:zc3xx             046d:08ac       Logitech QuickCam Cool

video4linux/gspca.txt:zc3xx             046d:08ad       Logitech QCCommunicate STX

video4linux/gspca.txt:zc3xx             046d:08ae       Logitech QuickCam for Notebooks

video4linux/gspca.txt:zc3xx             046d:08af       Logitech QuickCam Cool

video4linux/gspca.txt:zc3xx             046d:08b9       Logitech QC IM ???

video4linux/gspca.txt:zc3xx             046d:08d7       Logitech QCam STX

video4linux/gspca.txt:zc3xx             046d:08d9       Logitech QuickCam IM/Connect

video4linux/gspca.txt:zc3xx             046d:08d8       Logitech Notebook Deluxe

video4linux/gspca.txt:zc3xx             046d:08da       Logitech QuickCam Messenger

video4linux/gspca.txt:zc3xx             046d:08dd       Logitech QuickCam for Notebooks

video4linux/gspca.txt:spca500           046d:0900       Logitech Inc. ClickSmart 310

video4linux/gspca.txt:spca500           046d:0901       Logitech Inc. ClickSmart 510

video4linux/gspca.txt:sunplus           046d:0905       Logitech ClickSmart 820

video4linux/gspca.txt:tv8532            046d:0920       QC Express

video4linux/gspca.txt:tv8532            046d:0921       Labtec Webcam

video4linux/gspca.txt:spca561           046d:0928       Logitech QC Express Etch2

video4linux/gspca.txt:spca561           046d:0929       Labtec Webcam Elch2

video4linux/gspca.txt:spca561           046d:092a       Logitech QC for Notebook

video4linux/gspca.txt:spca561           046d:092b       Labtec Webcam Plus

video4linux/gspca.txt:spca561           046d:092c       Logitech QC chat Elch2

video4linux/gspca.txt:spca561           046d:092d       Logitech QC Elch2

video4linux/gspca.txt:spca561           046d:092e       Logitech QC Elch2

video4linux/gspca.txt:spca561           046d:092f       Logitech  QuickCam Express Plus

video4linux/gspca.txt:sunplus           046d:0960       Logitech ClickSmart 420

video4linux/zc0301.txt:0x046d     0x08ae
```

----------

## h2sammo

2.6.29-r5.

LOL

PHUCK

----------

## samo

Maybe it's supported by a newer kernel version.

----------

## h2sammo

actually...when i ran xawtv it picked up my camera and displayed video from it (me smiling in it).  how can i make it be picked up by applications like skype?

----------

